# How can I moisten her food???



## ILOVElily (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi! Pinchita has been eating her food fine, and everything is normal her poop, pee, excersize and so on...
but her food is a bitt hard.
She is eating a mix of Natural Balance green pea and duck and Royal Canin kitten. Most of it like about 3/4 of it is the natural balance and the rest is Royal Canin. Sometimes she worrys me because she runs so much and I keep thinking she is to thin. She is 350 grams which is healthy for her since she is a tiny girl thats why I feed her the kitten food.
Any way the Natural Balence she loves but when I see her eat it she has some trouble. not much, she still chews it fine but she kind of has to bite a few times until she breaks it.
I checked her teeth today while giving her her poopy feet bath and they are all there, well I can only see the front ones and a few others because she won't let me see the rest :roll: 
she still finishes all her food by morning.
Does any one have any suggestions on how to moisten her food just a lil' bit. I try to cut it but it is pretty hard and I am trying to find a better way to help her eat better.
Thank-u !


----------



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

You could probably use chicken broth. I would offer her a bowl of her usual food and a bowl of the food soaked in broth to see which one she prefers. If for some reason she doesn't like the broth you could always cut the Natural Balance in half with a pair of cheap scissors.


----------



## jopenguin (Jun 29, 2009)

I moisten Calvin's food. I just use his water bottle (he doesn't use it) to squirt some water on the cat food before putting it in his cage. He's always got a bowl of dried cat food in there too, but I give him some wet stuff at night.

Jodi


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Take a small sponge and soak up a little water.
Put sponge in a small ziplock bag.
Add food to ziplock bag.
Put ziplock bag in the fridge for a few hours.


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

Instead of wetting the food down, why not just crack it into smaller pieces? That way you don't run the risk of the food going sour if it's left in the cage too long.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I agree with HedgeMom. I use a pair of scissors (for hedgie food only) to cut the kibble into smaller pieces for Inky. I've found he eats a lot more when he can eat the food more easily.


----------



## ILOVElily (Dec 5, 2009)

ok I will try with the scissors tonight see if thats easier if not I'll moisten it with a bit of water see if that will do
Thankyou! for all the ideas, all very useful


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

If you do moisten food, it has to be replaced morning and evening. As Hedgemom said, it goes bad fast.


----------



## Hazesti (Jan 19, 2010)

Cutting every kibble up with scissors seem like a very long task... couldn't you simply crush the food a bit?


----------



## ILOVElily (Dec 5, 2009)

yah it does take a little bit. thats why I was trying to find an easier way but I find that using a metal fork and pressing down cracks it right half and is pretty easy. So I'm okay with doing it everyday


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I cut all of Inky's kibble and it takes hardly any time. I count it every night anyways, so all you have to do is one snip down the middle for each one. Zero effort practically- It would actually be really inconvenient for me to have to find a way to crush the food every day. :roll: That and crushing seems to make too many crumbs for my liking, where as I rarely get crumbs when I cut the kibble.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I crush my Wellness kibbles, just because I can't imagine trying to cut that shape :lol: 
They're really easy to crush, I have a small hammer that I use, and it cracks the kibble down the middle into 2 halves and barely any crumbs. It takes a little bit to get the feel of how much force to use(it doesn't take much!), and it takes me about 1 min to crush 30 kibbles.


----------



## ILOVElily (Dec 5, 2009)

Oh, WOW!!! I think I'm gonna have to steal your crushing with a hammer method Immortalia :lol:


----------

